# Skyride



## Copepod (Jun 14, 2015)

I spent morning at Leeds Skyride, and was very impressed with organisation, marshalling, partner organisations etc. Other cities have Skyrides, plus British Cycling organise a huge variety of social rides. 

So, definitely worth registering.

Website: http://www.goskyride.com/


----------

